# Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Top 5 pick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This stick has become one of my top 5 picks. Well made with a beautiful corojo wrapper and great flavor that only improves with age. It is full bod...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Top 5 pick


----------

